# Trophy Blend



## kjwhfsd (Sep 10, 2005)

This is the second year that I have used them Last year just used the herd scents worked well. Was not overly impressed Hard to tell the difference from using and not. The amount of animals seen was the same but they did seem less on edge. This year used the cow estrus scent and scent eliminator. Called a bull and 2 of his cows in to 50 yards down wind of us hunters mistake is why we didnt get him that night. They closed the woods because of fire danger before we got to go after him the next night. Moon was not good temp was 15 to 20 above normal I had bulls replying to me every day and night just about every other hunter saw and heard nothing. Most were leaving after the second day. I have to say I'm impressed with a great product. Will be using it more. To be honest I talked to Mark about being on staff at Redding but it just never worked out I was busy and he was busy when I was not. I have gotten nothing for free or reduced price except for a Tshirt. Its a great product and love the stick form easy to apply with out the mess. We will see What the deer scents do during the late season. Do your self a favor and try them.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

I've been using TBS scents for a little over 2-3 seasons now. I love the stuff. I took my Muley on the second day after I passed smaller ones up at 15 feet spot and stalking. :thumb:


----------



## Rick! (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm on my 3rd season with Trophy Blend scents. The Deer Herd scent has been nothing short of phenomenal for me. I've had deer run up to where I rubbed it on trails and even when I just place the stick at 20yds ( I use it as a range marker sometimes.) I also use the shampoo and deodorant - the shampoo feels way better than the other brand's green stuff. Had a minor issue with an order and Mark made right on it and then some. His outstanding customer service is going to keep my a Trophy Blend customer as long as I hunt.


----------



## HOTTSCENTS (Apr 2, 2003)

Awesome guys!! Keep those stories coming! Thank You all for your business and we look forward to a long term with each and every one of you.


----------

